# beaucoup / très / grand



## SaraMaskk

Salut à tous. Je voudrais savoir si cette phrase est correcte:

 "Lorsque tout le monde est mort, j'ai eu peur beaucoup"

C'est bien si j'utilise BEAUCOUP à la fin de la phrase? ou y-a-til une meilleure forme de placer ce mot dans la phrase?

Merci en avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également ce fil sur le forum Français-Anglais. Si vous vous intéressez spécifiquement à _avoir beaucoup/très/_etc._ besoin de_, voir ce fil.


----------



## OlivierG

"beaucoup" n'est pas le meilleur mot à employer ici. Il vaudrait mieux dire :
"Lorsque tout le monde est mort, j'ai eu très peur".

"Beaucoup peur" ne me semble pas très correct, je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi, probablement parce que "beaucoup" s'applique à des objets dénombrables plutôt qu'à des sentiments.


----------



## SaraMaskk

Salut, Olivier. Mais, c'est bien si on dit "j'ai mangé beaucoup", n'est pas vrai?


----------



## Alecita Heredia

Je trouve que ta dernière phrase serait plus : " j'ai beaucoup mangé".
Comme olivier te disait, j'ai eu très peur, l'ordre de la phrase me semble plus correcte comme ça.
Espero te sea de ayuda!
Alecita


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour ! 

Encore une question vraiment intéressante, car elle demande de distinguer la théorie (la règle de principe) et la pratique. 

_Beaucoup_ et _très_ sont deux adverbes qui signifient la même chose : ils expriment quantité élevée. Mais *ils ne modifient pas la même catégorie de mots : beaucoup modifie un verbe, très un adjectif qualificatif*.

Il _mange beaucoup_, il t'_aime beaucoup_, il _rit beaucoup_. 
Elle est _très belle_, nous avons de _très grandes_ chances de réussir, etc...

Du coup, lorsque nous répondons à une question par l'un de ces adverbes, nous adaptons le choix du mot, selon ce qu'il modifie :
-Est ce qu'elle est belle ? 
-_Très_! (=oui, elle est très belle)

- Est-ce qu'elle m'aime?
- _Pas beaucoup_ (=elle ne m'aime pas beaucoup)

[…]

**********************************

Et avoir peur, avoir faim, avoir mal, etc? En théorie,* l'adverbe modifie cette fois un nom :* peur, faim, mal... ni adjectif, ni verbe, donc en principe on ne devrait dire ni "_très_", ni "_beaucoup_". Les puristes recommandent alors des formes aussi ridicules que vilaines : "avoir grand faim", "grand peur", "grand mal"... 

Bien que ces formes soient théoriquements correctes (et les seules correctes), personne ne les utilise, et *en pratique, c'est "très" que l'on emploie maintenant pour modifier un substantif*, mais *jamais "beaucoup"*, clairement perçu comme incorrect :

_J'ai eu très peur, très faim, très mal_, 
et non *"beaucoup peur", encore moins *"peur beaucoup". 

[…]

J'espère ne pas avoir trop embrouillé les choses !_* En résumé > pour modifier un adjectif ou un nom, on emploie "très", pour modifier un verbe, on emploie "beaucoup"!*_


----------



## Calamitintin

Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas aussi une question quantité (beaucoup)/intensité (très) ?  
[…]
Il a beaucoup mangé (en grande quantité), il a très peur (forte intensité)...D'un autre côté elle l'aime beaucoup...beaucoup d'amour/amitié ? :S !


----------



## Lori11

1) J'ai BEAUCOUP faim. X J'ai BEAUCOUP DE faim. Lequel?
2) "Je me leve BEAUCOUP tot." C'est correct? Ou il faut plutot dire: "Je me leve tres tot"?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Ploupinet

Lori11 said:


> Bonjour, j'ai plus d'une question a vous poser aujourd'hui. Merci d'avance.
> 
> 1) J'ai BEAUCOUP*très* faim.
> 2) "Je me leve BEAUCOUP tot." C'est correct? Ou il faut plutot dire: "_Je me leve tres tot_"?
> 
> Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Artemide Diana

Moi, je dirais : *je me lève* *très tôt le matin*


----------



## Ploupinet

En général, et sauf dans des cas précis (vie étudiante,... ), on se lève le matin, donc inutile de surcharger avec "le matin"


----------



## Lori11

Merci, mais j'ai besoin d'un peu plus de precision sur le sujet. Le livre avec lequel je travaille propose une liste d'adverbes d'intensite (trop, beaucoup, assez, un peu, ne...pas). Pourquoi peut-on dire (ou comment expliquer ce phenomene) "Je me leve trop/ assez/ un peu / ne ... pas tot", mais pas "Je me leve beaucoup tot". Et comment expliquer que *"J'ai beaucoup faim" c'est incorrect quand effectivement je decris par la l'intensite de ma faim?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## itka

Je crois bien que ça ne s'explique pas ... Il me semble qu'on en rend compte (ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose !) en disant que ces adverbes n'appartiennent pas à la même classe, mais je doute que ça t'aide beaucoup ...

Cela veut dire qu'ils ne se remplacent pas _l'un l'autre_, mais peuvent se combiner _l'un après l'autre_. 
exemple : j'ai beaucoup trop faim (pour pouvoir faire un régime)
Tu peux dire également :
j'ai vraiment trop faim
je n'ai pas trop faim

Il existe ainsi plusieurs classes d'adverbes, mais cela ne sert qu'à décrire la langue, pas à l'étudier !

Au fait :
_"J'ai beaucoup faim"_ est parfaitement correct.

Pour les fans, ces deux liens qui en disent plus sur les classes d'adverbes : 
http://analilit.free.fr/adverbe.htm
http://wwwens.uqac.ca/~flabelle/gn/Adverbes.htm 

A ne pas confondre avec les catégories d'adverbes : 
http://www.aidenet.eu/grammaire20a.htm


----------



## Cath.S.

*J'ai « beaucoup » peur...*

... que cette tournure ne soit incorrecte ; la raison qui m'incite à poser la question est une remarque d'Itka dans le forum français-anglais.


			
				Itka said:
			
		

> Au fait :
> _"J'ai beaucoup faim"_ est parfaitement correct.


On m'a appris, dès la petite enfance, qu'il était incorrect de dire _j'ai beaucoup faim / froid / soif / peur,_ _etc.,_ et qu'il fallait dire _j'ai grand faim / froid etc. _Cette dernière tournure sentant un peu trop la poussière, je me suis conformée, dans la pratique, à l'usage général :_ j'ai très faim / froid etc._
Que pensez-vous, amis francophones, de l'affirmation d'Itka et de celle, contradictoire, de mes anciens enseignants ?
Quelle est la règle ?
J'avoue avoir écumé de nombreux sites de grammaire sans trouver de réponse claire, je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci (beaucoup) egueule, ce post d'itka, que je lis pourtant (beaucoup), m'avait échappé et maintenant il m'obsède (beaucoup) ! 

J'ai également des réticences à dire "j'ai beaucoup peur, faim, soif" ... mais je viens de me rendre compte que je n'en ai pas à dire "je n'ai pas beaucoup faim, peur, soif", alors ??? .


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci de ta réponse Zoé. 


Punky Zoé said:


> Merci (beaucoup) egueule, ce post d'itka, que je lis pourtant (beaucoup), m'avait échappé et maintenant il m'obsède (beaucoup) !
> 
> J'ai également des réticences à dire "j'ai beaucoup peur, faim, soif" ... mais je viens de me rendre compte que je n'en ai pas à dire "je n'ai pas beaucoup faim, peur, soif", alors ??? .


Alors, je ne sais pas, parce que je n'emploie pas non plus la forme négative...
Je dirais  _j'ai beaucoup trop faim pour ne pas me préparer un sandwich_, mais dans ce cas _beaucoup_ modifie _trop _et ne me choque donc pas.


----------



## geve

J'applique la même règle que toi, Egueule : "très" et non "beaucoup" devant _faim, soif, peur, sommeil_...

C'est ce qu'on lit sur les sites de FLE, par exemple celui-là (fichier pdf) :



> Avec la 2ème liste, vous pouvez employer _très_, mais pas _beaucoup _: _avoir très chaud_, _très faim_,
> 
> 
> _très mal_, _très peur_, _très envie_, etc.​


Pour moi, "j'ai beaucoup faim" peut être dit pour affecter un registre enfantin ; de la même façon j'entends parfois des tournures comme "j'aime pas très bien ça" par exemple.


----------



## itka

Eh bien... Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi vous dire...

J'ai écrit que : "J'ai beaucoup faim" était correct... parce que je l'ai dit toute ma vie sans que personne, jamais, ne le relève comme une erreur... Donc, je ne me suis posé aucune question à ce sujet.

Maintenant, je m'en pose ! ... et je me rends compte que si j'ai beaucoup faim, beaucoup mal et beaucoup envie, j'ai très soif, très peur et très chaud... Quant au sommeil, je dors si peu que je n'ai ni très sommeil ni beaucoup sommeil...

Je me demande en écrivant cela si cet emploi de _beaucoup_ ne relève pas tout simplement d'un usage régional... parce que franchement j'ai entendu ces phrases autant que je les ai dites, et comme je ne soupçonnais pas qu'elles pouvaient être tenues pour incorrectes, je n'ai fait aucune recherche à ce sujet...

Si les grammaires FLE donnent ces constructions comme erronées, il faut sans doute les croire et ne pas employer de tournures de ce genre. 
Pour moi, j'aurais beaucoup de mal à les éviter, mais très peur de vous faire faire des erreurs !


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonjour,
il n'est pas toujours évident d'expliquer pourquoi cette règle fonctionne ainsi, mais sache comme d'autres te l'ont dit avant moi :
*dans les expressions : avoir faim (soif, envie, besoin, faire attention... on utilise "très"*
mais attention *très* ne s'utlise pas avec des adjectifs qui ont une valeur de superlatif comme délicieux, magnifique, excellent, superbe.
devant un verbe on utilise toujours *beaucoup* comme par exemple : il dort beaucoup.
voilà quelques renseignements qui te seront utiles je l'espère !


----------



## Areyou Crazy

''j'ai tellement faim ''  j'entends tout le temps


----------



## cosmiclove

Bonjour,

Qu'est-ce qui serait grammaticalement correct? 
"Il fait très froid", ou "beaucoup froid"? 

Je sais que plusieurs personnes (dont moi-même) utilisent "très" assez souvent, mais "beaucoup" ne serait-il pas plus correct, compte tenu du fait que "très" s'attache aux adverbes? Merci de me renseigner.

Herman


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour Herman,

On dit "Il fait *très* froid" et non "beaucoup", mais je ne saurais t'expliquer la raison grammaticale, s'il y en a une.


----------



## radagasty

On peut aussi dire _fort froid_ pour être strictement correct, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## GilbertAndré

Je ne suis pas un expert en linguistique, mais à mon humble avis "très" s'utilise pour des chose non quantifiables (chaud, froid, beau, gentil, etc...) quant à "beaucoup" il s'utilise avec des choses quantifiables (pain, eau, argent, etc...).
Je suis désolé, ce n'est pas une réponse très scientifique mais plutôt empirique.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est pourtant simple : _très_ modifie un adjectif ou un adverbe, alors que _beaucoup_ modifie un substantif ou un verbe.


----------



## Sisal

Pas si simple.
On dit "il a beaucoup grandi" et grandi n"est pas un substantif.

On dira aussi : 
Il m'a beaucoup surpris. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse dire: il m'a très surpris.
Mais on dira : 
J'ai été très surpris. 
Donc on peut dire beaucoup ou très surpris, suivant le cas, mais pas indifféremment ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Sisal said:


> Pas si simple.
> On dit "il a beaucoup grandi" et grandi n"est pas un substantif.


Non, puisque c'est un verbe…  C'est le participe passé du verbe _grandir_.



> Donc on peut dire beaucoup ou très surpris, suivant le cas, mais pas indifféremment ?


 _Il m'a beaucoup surpris_ (participe passé) ≠ _Il a été très surpris _(adjectif)


----------



## melie1981

Et que dire de "il a TRÈS faim" ?
Serait-ce une exception?


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, dans la langue la plus soignée, on devrait dire _Il a *grand* faim_.


----------



## Ponferrada

Boonjour
Comment on dit normalement: "faire très plaisir", "faire beaucoup plaisir"? Je dirais que c'est plutôt la première phrase que l'on dit mais je ne suis pas sûre. Merci de bien vouloir m'éclaircir un peu.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

On ne peut pas dire qu'une de ces deux phrases se dise plus "normalement" que l'autre: *tout dépend des circonstances*. Peut-être même que "faire plaisir" serait suffisant ou que nous soyons obligés de passer à "faire beaucoup de plaisir". 

Ainsi, pour que nous puissions répondre à ta question, tu devrais nous fournir plus de contexte.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

*faire une grande peur / faire très peur*

Bonjour,

Peut-on utiliser les deux expression? Je crois que "faire beaucoup de peur" ne se dit pas, non?

Merci déjà d'avance


----------



## Barsac

"faire beaucoup de peur" ne se dit pas, en effet. Mais on comprend.


----------



## Maître Capello

Autrefois on disait : _il m'a fait *grand* peur_. Mais de nos jours, on dira en effet : _il m'a fait *très* peur_.


----------



## Alarcos

"L'usage actuel considère ces constructions – verbe (surtout _avoir_, parfois _faire_) suivi d'un nom sans déterminant désignant une sensation ou un sentiment – comme des *locutions verbales* pouvant être modifiées par un adverbe de degré comme *très. *_En d'autres termes, Grevisse estime que, dans ces expressions que certains voudraient réserver à la seule langue parlée, l'adverbe « modifie non pas le nom seul, mais toute la locution verbale." Très_


----------



## belenval

Je comprends tout ce que vous avez écrit, mais alors, pourquoi on ne peut pas utiliser beaucoup de?
J'ai beaucoup de froid.
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas une quantité mesurable ; on ne peut lui associer un nombre, contrairement à des pommes (p. ex.: _*20* pommes_ → _beaucoup de pommes_ ), de la farine (p. ex.: _*1 kg* de farine_ → _beaucoup de farine_ ), etc.


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne crois pas que ce soit la raison. Le froid est aussi mesurable (merci les thermomètres) que le bruit, et on dit bien "beaucoup de bruit".


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas le froid que l'on mesure, mais la température… Quand on dit que l'on a froid, on ne parle pas de la température ; on parle de *ressenti* (à l'instar de la peur, la soif, l'envie, etc.). Certaines personnes ont froid à 25 °C et d'autres seulement à 0 °C.

Cela dit, on ne dit pas non plus _beaucoup de température_ (selon le bon usage, mais cela se dit familièrement pour dire que l'on a de la fièvre), comme quoi l'explication est sans doute ailleurs… Peut-être cela a-t-il à voir avec le fait que la température est une grandeur intensive et non extensive ?

AJOUT: Ce n'est pas cela non plus, car on peut dire _beaucoup de pression_.


----------



## k@t

La raison n’est a priori pas sémantique, mais syntaxique. On dit :

_J’ai *du *bruit sur l’image._
>_ J’ai *beaucoup de* bruit sur l’image_

J_’ai *de la *pression au boulot.
> J’ai *beaucoup de* pression au boulot.

J’ai *du *vent dans ma région.
> J’ai *beaucoup de* vent dans ma région._
(Il serait bien sûr plus naturel d'employer une formule impersonnelle - _il y a du vent / beaucoup de vent dans ma région_ -, mais pour les besoins de la démonstration, cet emploi fera bien l'affaire !)

A contrario, on ne dit pas :
_J’ai *du *froid. _
> _J'ai *beaucoup de* froid._

En revanche, on pourrait (toujours pour les besoins de la démonstration, même si l'énoncé est peu typique et peu probable) imaginer pouvoir dire :
_J’ai *du *froid (qui entre) dans ma tente.
> J’ai *beaucoup de* froid (qui entre) dans ma tente._

Ou pour prendre un exemple plus acceptable, mais où _*froid *_prend un sens figuré :
_Il y a *du *froid entre eux.
> Il y a *beaucoup de* froid entre eux._


----------

